# MA and foreign plates.



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

What is the difference between an MA and Foreign plate? I was surfing on some turkish car sites and they have a search for these two plates. Can I purchase these cars?

US Retired military.


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

*MA plate*

MA, MB, MC... and so on...
When a foreigner registers a car in Turkey he will always get a plate starting with an "M". Doesn't matter if it is a local car or imported.
The difference with a car brought along from Europe is that you have to have a temporary import license (Triptik - Carnet de passage). This in turn can only be obtained by your employer who in turn has to deposit the custom value of that car in the form of a LC in a bank account of the Turkish automobile club. 
Karl


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

If I am a retired US citizen. Can I purchase an M plate car that are advertised on sahibinden.com?


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

ryan1428 said:


> If I am a retired US citizen. Can I purchase an M plate car that are advertised on sahibinden.com?


Yes you can. But you have to go through the Turkish automobil club (TOK) procedure I mentioned before. If you don't have a employer here then you have to pay the deposit yourself. At the moment all the laws governing us foreigners are changing so I advise you to talk to the TOK first.
Karl


----------

